# QUOTES



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Could somebody please explain to me how I attach a line from a previous post to my post eg quote. many thanks


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Could somebody please explain to me how I attach a line from a previous post to my post eg quote. many thanks


press the quote button on the right?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

what abuot multi-quotes i always struggle with it :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Like this....



Hilly10 said:


> Could somebody please explain to me how I attach a line from a previous post to my post eg quote. many thanks


As above



slg said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody please explain to me how I attach a line from a previous post to my post eg quote. many thanks
> ...


See! 



DGW131 said:


> what abuot multi-quotes i always struggle with it :?


Quote first one - type what you want, then cut all the text from your reply box (before you submit). Then click "quote" on the second one and paste what you previously cut into the reply box above or below the latest quote and type your next bit of text.......repeat if necessary.

To multi-quote from one message, just copy and paste the


forum name" ] and [ /quote] before and after respectively each section you want to quote.
You can even make up quotes!!
[quote="Fred Bloggs said:


> Jibberish, jibberish, jibberish, blah, blah, blah :roll:


Simple :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

I've just had a try with the previous post :?

And realised that I added.........the (thank you) in the wrong place


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hovering your mouse pointer over the various buttons on the reply gives an indication as to the syntax of the function.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> I've just had a try with the previous post :?
> 
> And realised that I added.........the (thank you) in the wrong place


The scroll bar and the edit buttons are good too :wink: :lol:


----------

